# Lab Analyst Jobs Better Melbourne or Sydney?



## Chemist (May 9, 2014)

Hi, I am an analytical chemist with 6 years' experience in Food testing laboratories in Europe and I am going to move soon, what's the city with the best opportunities for a lab based job?


----------

